# Burton pants, the hook on the gator



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I have two pairs of Burton pants and recently I've been having trouble with the hook getting in the way. I have K2 Maysis boots. Do any of y'all have a solution for this so that it doesn't cause pain? I'm even willing to get rid of the damn hook.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

? 
How is the hook causing pain?
Do you hook it to one of the lower boot laces?


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Uh, silly question, but are you tucking the cuff inside your boot? That's the only way I can see it causing pain.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DaftDeft said:


> Uh, silly question, but are you tucking the cuff inside your boot? That's the only way I can see it causing pain.


Yup, crossed my mind as well... 

OP, do not do this. The gator belongs _over_ the boot. The hook is thought to keep the gator in place (bootpacking through deep snow can make gators slip up; the hook hooked to a boot lace avoids this)


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like I'm doing it wrong then! I appreciate it.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

DaftDeft said:


> Uh, silly question, but are you tucking the cuff inside your boot? That's the only way I can see it causing pain.


definitely not a silly question. haha, I tucked the first time I rented snowboard pants. I don't think they even had gaiters 15 years ago, I was riding with ski pants and old navy fleece.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya, my 686s have the same thing and I had pain and a nice little indent in my shin at one time. I honestly have no idea what that little hook is even for.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Ya, my 686s have the same thing and I had pain and a nice little indent in my shin at one time. I honestly have no idea what that little hook is even for.


The hook is actually a nice feature _if_ you're bootpacking deep snow and _if_ one wears the gear as its thought . Too lazy to type it again:


neni said:


> The gator belongs _over_ the boot. The hook is thought to keep the gator in place (bootpacking through deep snow can make gators slip up; the hook hooked to a boot lace avoids this)


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks guys! Yea, I'm an idiot, never have done deep backcountry hiking so never thought of it that way!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> The hook is actually a nice feature _if_ you're bootpacking deep snow and _if_ one wears the gear as its thought . Too lazy to type it again:


What are these laces on boots you speak of?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> What are these laces on boots you speak of?


What boots are you using? I only know ones with speed laces, trad laces or boa coils. In all these, the hook can be fixed to laces/coils of the lower boot. If you use hardboots with buckles, IDK how to hook there.


----------

